# Then and now...



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

We can't believe Kobi is already 5 months old! Seems like we just got him!!

Wanted to share how much he's grown...we especially love the last picture...

At 8 weeks old:










At 10 weeks old:










At about 14 weeks old:










At 5 months old:


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, he's really grown up a lot in the last 3 months!


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah he has.. and the funny part is we can always tell when he's had another growth spurt!

I love the way his adult coat is coming in around his ears and scruff... Can't wait to see how his coat completely comes in.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... He is so cute! It seems some of the little ones grow way faster than we would think!


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Awwwe .... He is so cute! It seems some of the little ones grow way faster than we would think!


It's TOO FAST!! I can remember those first shots and then waking up and going, "Where did he get those scrawny legs?" or "Where did he get those bat ears?" LOL


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

What a beautiful and cute dog!!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

He is adorable. What a little heart breaker.


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Just wanted to add an updated photo. He just had a bath and was playing with his Kong when my BF caught this shot. He's not 7 months old and over 22#! My little puppy is all grown up.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Ughhh I can't. Kobi is so cute!!! THOSE EARSSSSSSSS


----------



## victorino545 (Apr 8, 2013)

He is so handsome, how fast they grow!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Aww! Too cute! I just love all these photos


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! He's becoming such a well-mannered dog... we just love him to bits!



Damon'sMom said:


> Aww! Too cute! I just love all these photos


Jasper is becoming quite the prince himself!! How big is he now??


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! He sure has grown! He is a very handsome boy!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Kobi is sooooo cute!.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Gorgeous boy. <3


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Updated photos!! Kobi is almost 10 months old and now 27.8 pounds!! I never thought he'd hit 25# but he proved me wrong! LOL


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

He's so adorable. He's grown into a very handsome chap.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kobi is adorable! Handsome boy!  Looks like he had some fun in the mud! Lol!


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Kobi is adorable! Handsome boy!  Looks like he had some fun in the mud! Lol!


Uh yeah... a little TOO MUCH fun!! I was away at a conference, when I got that picture sent to me in a text. I thought, "OMG! I've only been gone 2 hours!!" 

The best part?? I didn't have to clean him up!!


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

He's so cute! They grow so fast  

What breed is he exactly?


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

SnapV said:


> He's so cute! They grow so fast
> 
> What breed is he exactly?


Thanks! He's a miniature aussie shepherd.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Cute boy!


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Kobi will be a year old in 6 days!!! Where did the time go?? We still fawn over pictures from when we first brought him home and he was a tiny little thing weighing less than 5#. Now, he's 30#!!! It's amazing how fast they grow up!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kobi is adorable and has the sweetest face!  I know what you mean ... Leah Lu just turned One and I cannot get over how quickly it all took place.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Aaah, he's one year old already?! No waaay.

Great beach pics! I bet Gyp would love the beach.


----------



## Kobismom (Dec 17, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Kobi is adorable and has the sweetest face!  I know what you mean ... Leah Lu just turned One and I cannot get over how quickly it all took place.


Right?!?!?! It seems like one day they're all puppy-ish and the next day, they're adult dogs... how did that happen?



Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Aaah, he's one year old already?! No waaay.
> 
> Great beach pics! I bet Gyp would love the beach.


Yep!! He'll be 1 on 9/12/13!!! Isn't that crazy?? I've ordered him a doggie cake (I'm not normally one to do this, but it's his FIRST birthday!!)...

Kobi loves any place he can be off-leash... he's not a leash lover... this trip, he enjoyed the water more than in past trips. This time, he'd almost gallop into the water to retrieve his tennis ball!


----------

